# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Strength Challenge

## justme13

The challenge is simple: for a challenge in your next lucid dream, preform the greatest feat of physical strength you possibly can, and post your experience here. The winner gets a shoutout! Have fun!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

better to post it here : 
Lucid Challenges

two or three lucids ago i lifted a big construction truck and tried  to throw it on a roof... didnt throw hard enough and smashed it against the wall^^ it got pretty destroyed after landing on the ground again  :smiley: 
some time ago i also lifted a big bus with telekinesis... 
i think that was the heaviest things i lifted. 
jumping around very high (somehow a thing of "physical strengh") 

but i am no fighter so nothing to remark here  :smiley:

----------

